

Neo900 reaches its fundraiser goal in less than a week - seba_dos1
http://neo900.org/#donate

======
rsync
As was discussed in the original thread, every detail of the neo900 is simply
a footnote to the Only Thing That Matters(TM), which is:

What is the baseband processor and why was it chosen ?

The real win here would be if the designers of the neo900, in conjunction with
GSM hackers, or projects like osmocombb, chose a baseband processor that they
had good expectations of being able to break open, and were working towards an
open baseband even if it's not open yet.

That would give us a new, modern equivalent to the calypso baseband which _is_
open and hackable, and is the de facto standard for osmocombb running on
handsets. A modern, LTE capable "calypso" would be a game changer.

But nobody from the project has said anything yet ...

~~~
seba_dos1
a) The only "hackable" baseband processor that matches what you wrote is TI
Calypso, and it doesn't support anything more than basic GPRS speeds. All
other modems are locked with crypto keys (TI Calypso also had this ability,
but for some strange reason it went out of factory with security checks
disabled - that's why its the only modem OsmocomBB works on)

From Neo900 project there are plans to support "special orders" from people
who want to mount TI Calypso on their PCB instead of standard modem. There was
already at least one such request.

b) Even if there would be some new project for creating "free modem",
replacing a firmware in such device means losing certification, which means
that device is no longer legal to operate on public networks.

inb4 "I don't live in USA, your silly laws don't apply to me" \- no, their
don't, but similar regulations are present on nearly any place on Earth.

------
Samuel_Michon
3,5" resistive touchscreen, 800x480, hardware keyboard, stylus, 0.8" thick,
same case as the 4 year old Nokia N900.

I think I’ll pass, but I wish them the best of luck.

~~~
RRRA
As an owner of 2 N900, I must agree, I wish they'd aim to be the free version
for Jolla or some such...

